# Million Dollar Flat Iron



## HairEgo (Jun 8, 2009)

Uh huh, you read that right!

It's been around a few years and is widely talked about in the Hair Industry, but I'm not quite sure if the average consumer is aware of this 'gem'.

The pic's arent the greatest, but take a look...

















Farouk Systems, the makers of Chi and Biosilk, have created a Diamond studded flat iron. Encased in over 6,800, 3pt. flawless non-conflict diamonds. Each diamond is individually set on an 18 kt gold casing.

The 'Million Dollar Flat Iron' was created to help bring attention/awareness to victims of conflict diamonds.

Farouk Systems President had this to say "â€œOur Company takes pride in creating products that restore hair and produce incredible shine. Thatâ€™s what the Diamond CHI symbolizes! Its 222 karats shine brightly to raise money and help restore the lives of those who are victims of conflict diamonds.â€

Source: Farouk v5.0


----------



## Aprill (Jun 8, 2009)

lol, I love how they had to throw 'non conflict' in there.....


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 8, 2009)

I'd be too scared to use the thing in fear of the diamonds falling out!


----------



## esha (Jun 8, 2009)

Can I get a curling iron to match?


----------



## HairEgo (Jun 8, 2009)

It was supposed to be auctioned off to Celebs with all the proceeds going to the above mentioned cause.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 8, 2009)

aww, I think it's sweet! that's a LOT of non-conflict diamonds.

I like that it's for a worthy cause, rather than just for self indulgence and more-money-than-sense reasons these things are usually made for.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 8, 2009)

I guess if it's for a good cause than it's fine by me. Better than that hundred thousand dollar mascara that was just a splurge item!


----------



## Cakdel (Jun 9, 2009)

lol wow... you are basiclly buying the diamond... the quality is probably average


----------



## HairEgo (Jun 9, 2009)

It's a normal Chi iron....its just encrusted with a ridiculous amount of bling!


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 9, 2009)

Sweet!!


----------



## SalescoopKat (Jun 9, 2009)

I've never seen a diamond flat iron before! I can see the significance of a diamond I phone, or a diamond side-kick...but not a hair product! I guess it would be fun to use though


----------



## Noir Sakura (Jun 9, 2009)

I'd rather just bling out my own flat iron with a Bedazzler.IMO there are better ways to bring attention and get donations for victims of the conflict diamond trade.


----------



## HairEgo (Jun 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Noir Sakura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd rather just bling out my own flat iron with a Bedazzler.IMO there are better ways to bring attention and get donations for victims of the conflict diamond trade. I couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## McRubel (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm kinda hard on my Chi as it is (I drop it a lot!) so I can't imagine having it covered in diamonds. Plus they'd probably get really gross looking after a bit.


----------

